# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Rosie's new man

## lizann

Maneater Rosie Webster has already broke poor Fiz's heart by bedding her beloved John so its time for to pick her next victim.

Rosie Webster has been enjoying working for Carla Connor lately and keeping her secrets. Rosie wants to be just like Carla and enjoys the finer things in life. 

She has already been rejected by Carla's brother in law and secret fling Liam but how will Carla's current boyfriend Tony react when Rosie makes her move.

Tony is rich and attractive which Rosie likes. 

Tony is building his empire which includes taking Rosie's dad Kevin's garage.

So will Rosie get her man only time will tell?????????

----------


## sindydoll

she's a little minx isnt she

----------


## Perdita

I like to think that we have had the older man falls for teenage girl story when she copped off with John Stapes, I am sure Tony will be flattered by her attention but I hope he does not fall for her as well.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LostVoodoo

ahahah, how mad! 

although saying that, Mr Stape was a total drip who she could manipulate- maybe Rosie will be biting off more than she can chew with scary Tony Gordon...

----------


## Katy

defintly its about time she got someone her own age.

----------


## Bryan

what a little tart, i can't believe that a 17/18 year old could act like that tbh

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Little Sla**er they should give her a dose of the clap to sort her out.

----------

alvinsduckie (04-07-2008)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tony is at least hot whereas John was not.

I can't really see Tony falling for her or her act

----------


## Perdita

I suppose there is not a lot of tottie her own age around though and in all the soaps the partners always have to live on or around Coronation Street, they rarely live elsewhere for long. As Tina has just moved in the with Platts, they can't really repeat this for Rosie too so soon. But once the flats in Victoria Building are occupied I expect they will find another love interest for her, but whether he will be more her age - who knows.  :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

So Tony is using Rosie  :Ponder:

----------


## smithysgirl

any spoilers for rosie and tony what happens between them

----------


## HoneyBee

I hope both rosie and tony run off together, so that corrie fans won't have to put up with their bad acting any longer.  :Lol:

----------

alvinsduckie (22-09-2008)

----------


## thestud2k7

> I hope both rosie and tony run off together, so that corrie fans won't have to put up with their bad acting any longer.


he's so wooden isnt he?

----------


## HoneyBee

Yip, that's why he bores people stiff. Get it? *bad joke*

----------


## thestud2k7

:Lol:  thats so bad its funny  :Lol:

----------

